# TIP Limits



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

I drive for Uber. Used Uber as a passenger today and wanted to tip a bit extra for the driver waiting on me.

It was a short ride, but when I went to tip, I got a tip limit message.

Screenshot attached below.

Pardon me if this was already brought up. But it helps understand how tips work. I guess you can't tip past a certain amount based on your trip.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

How much was the your total fare?


----------



## thedriverking (Oct 18, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> How much was the your total fare?


It was $9.57

I had the same return trip 4 hours later....rate was $8.59 and I was able to tipped $15 (didn't see if I could be higher)


----------

